# Showman saddles?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Well, thank goodness that is not the Showman Brand I have seen before.

I am pretty sure I know who made that saddle, it is good basic Saddle, probably has a Ralide Tree in it. The Maker normally made those in Semi-QH or Full-QH Sizes, so you must ask seller which size tree is in it.

For 299.00 it is a reasonable price for used in good shape.


.


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

The seller just e-mailed me back saying that the saddle is 10-12 years old (definitely not the newer cheap ones) and it's FQHB. The only thing that worries me is the fact that the tree is fiberglass. What are your thoughts on fiberglass trees?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That depends on the quality of the fiberglass. I've seen cheap fiberglass trees that were hollow. You need to decide if our minus winter temperatures will have a detrimental affect. I think you should consider spending more money even for a used saddle.


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

Saddlebag- any brands you would recommend?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Many people refer to Ralide as Fiberglas, it is not. Ralide is a Polymer Plastic. Ralide trees are inexpensive but have been proven tough over 20 years, we had an Abetta with a Ralid tree that was rolled on twice by a Horse over the 16 years we have had it and no damage to the tree.

.


----------

